# Looking for young birds in Northwest Indiana



## max007 (Aug 13, 2009)

I thought it would be cool to race some birds with my children, I have always loved birds and thought they would enjoy it as well. We live in Nothwest Indiana and seems its pretty hard to find someone with young birds so we can train them to fly back to our house. If there is anyone out there that could help with young birds that have nt fully feathered out yet that would be great. i will take anything available, we just want to have some fun. Thanks Max007


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Do you currently have a loft set up??
Why do you want them not fully feathered?? Any yb's that are homers should work.

There are pigeons people in Indiana, but they keep to themselves. There is a pigeon club located in Southern, IL....then again it might just be a fancy pigeon club, and that wouldn't work.
I can see about getting the info for you if your interested.

The easiest way would be to pay and have them shipped to you.

-Hilly


----------



## max007 (Aug 13, 2009)

I do have a house set up, got birds from a fellow said they were never flown. I took care of them for 3 months, they seemed like great birds! I have a little atrium in front that the birds could come out in and look around and stretch. I took my chances and deceided to open the atrium so they could fly, but only one has been spotted and does not come to the house. I was bummed, I thought for sure they would come back. I think they were older then he said. I have seen the young ones that are not feathered out and it seems I would have better luck with birds that have not been flown from someone elses house. My daughter likes the concept, shes four. So my search is still on. Thanks for the response


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Most clubs will help fanciers/racers get started...

PM me if you want the club info...

-Hilly


----------

